# Fantastic countertenors



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Jacub Jozef Olinski is not only THE most gorgeous male opera singer in the world, he is a great countertenor who always sounds like a countertenor, which is unusual today:


----------

